# aluminum wire repair



## crk1a (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking for some input regarding aluminum romex repairs. I had a service call to troubleshoot some nonworking lights in an old lady's basement. There was aluminum NM, copper NM, an BX intermingled. Some of the splices had failed. I am a oneman shop, and dont want to spend the $750+ to get copalum certified by AMP. I am meeting w/ homeowner soon to discuss repair options throughout the house. Smallish house, but I dont think she will like the $5-6,000 estimate to rewire the house. Is pigtailing w/ Ideal purple wire nuts acceptable? Are there any other options? Thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate: http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=3567

Double posting is not necessary. Your post will get seen no matter where it is on this site. :thumbsup:


----------

